

Apple Touts Suicide Nets In Supplier Responsibility Report, But Changes Little - gsivil
http://www.cultofmac.com/apple-touts-suicide-nets-in-supplier-responsibility-report-but-changes-little/81964

======
vandalizeit
It is naive to think that suicide experts would recommend better working
conditions, creating unions, or investing in machines to perform mind-numbing
tasks.

Suicide experts have been trained to treat the problem of suicidal thinking,
not the potential causes. If someone is suicidal because of depression, they
tell them to talk about it and take an antidepressant. They don't advocate to
their boss that they would be better off if they got paid more so they could
work less and had better food in the cafeteria.

What do you expect?

------
sixtofour
How many companies need nets?

